# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  جستجو داخل مطالب سایت

## zarzary

چگونه می توان کاری کرد که متورهای جستجو داخل نوشته های سایت نیز جستجو کند

----------


## hassan1365

سلام
فکر کنم همین جوری هم باشه دوست عزیز.
به نظر من موتورهای جستجو کدهای صفحاتو چک میکنن.پس مطالب داخل هم شاملش میشه.
البته این نظر منه.  :oops:  شاید هم اشتباه باشه .

موفق باشید.

----------


## Nightbat

دوست من ، یه موتور جستجو خط به خط Source Code رو می گرده.پس خیالت راحت باشه ! :wink:

----------


## majid_cs

فکر نمیکنم لازم باشه خط به خط source code رو جستجو کنه.
معمولا موتورهای جستجو یه بانک اطلاعاتی دارند و مطالب مهم هر صفحه رو ایندکس میکنن.
من خودم دنبال یه کد مناسب برای جستجوی محتویات وب سایت هستم. اگه چیزی پیدا کردم حتما اینجا هم میذارمش.

----------


## amir-yazdel

موتورهای جستجو اغلب یه روش ازبالا به پایین دارند و اون اینه که مطالبی که bold شدند و یا با h1 ابتدا و به ترتیب تا 4 نوشته شده اند رو در جستجوهاشون مد نظر قرار می دهند. چیزهای دیگری مثل تگ Title هم تأثیر داره. البته کیورد ها هم که جای خودشون را دارند.

----------

